# Magia por categorías > Magia de Cerca >  ¿Qué juego de magia de cerca es vuestro preferido?

## Et3pok

Pues eso:

¿Qué juego de magia de cerca es vuestro preferido o el que mejor hacéis?

¿Y que juego de los que venden para ustedes es "el mejor"?

Bueno foreros, a forear un rato y a comerse el coco   :Wink:  

Gracias!!!

----------


## themagician

De cartas no te podría decir, es imposible. Pero de otras cosas me encanta lo de doblar cucharas (hace pocos días recibí el perfect bend), la gente alucina al verlo. :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:

----------


## Ransen

Et3pok .. tu vas a circulo de sevilla ??¿?¿ Nus conocemos?¿?¿ yo tb soy de alli .

Spy Josemi x si t sueno

Saludos

----------


## Jesusmma

yo no esk sepa acerlo aun, me estoy iniciando, pero me gustan mucho los juegos con monedas que desaparecen ante tus narices y todo ese tipo de cosas. esta muy bien

----------


## Et3pok

Ransen yo no voy  :(  (por desgracia) ¿tienes messenger? Agregame si tienes

----------


## zaratustra

funciona siempre, y todos flipan!!

----------


## lamagiadegardy

Pues mi preferido de magia de cerca, Por su sencillez y su efecto en el publico, ( efecto brutal )es el de  los conejitos Papi, Mami

----------


## Mago Londrino

> Pues mi preferido de magia de cerca, Por su sencillez y su efecto en el publico, ( efecto brutal )es el de  los conejitos Papi, Mami


Es un efecto con el que nunca quedas mal, debido a la gracia que hacen los conejos gosh... xD Pero imagino que el público debe imaginarse como se hace, me parece obvio, ya que yo me daria cuenta...  :roll: 

Hombre, de juegos de cerca uno d mis favoritos ahora mismo es la Nudista... Debido a que es de los que más expectación crea sobre el público.
Salu2

----------


## Asdetrebol

Lo mejor q he visto yo en magia de cerca es el fp, aun sigo persiguiendo algun truco q tan siquiera se le acerque en la fuerza de su efecto

----------


## emilio

Monedas a traves de la mesa a lo "hang pin chien", dejé de hacerlo hace varios años y ahora con el libro de Dai Vernon lo he retomado. Es una pasada. Saludos.

----------


## leonard

A mi tambien me alucvinan los juegos de cercas..y coincido en que el fp es uno de los mas sorprendentes...ya sea pañuelo..cigarrillo..creo que las caras d elos espectadores lo dice todo, no?..tambien me gustan las monedas...el matrix es muy bueno....todo lo que sea de cerca asombra mas que d elejos.ya que el publico esta ahi en "vivo"...

----------


## zhoraida

el "matrix" sin duda, me encanta, me fascina verlo ... aunque yo no lo hago.
Un saludo

----------


## david moyano sanchez

hola,el fp si es de los mejores y hay muchas formas distintas de utilizarlo,si te gustan de monedas pregunta en las tiendas por el de las monedas de 50centimos,de 20centimos y otra de 5,el caso es que te las vas metiendo en la mano limpiamente,el publico suma valores pero luego el resultado no es el que esperaban..es muy bueno e insospechable y al terminar el truco todo se puede dar a examinar,tambien me parece muy  bueno el de tubo billete.espero que te halla podido ayudar.

----------


## Raistlin

Como dijo gardy el papi mami que es una maravilla y bueno londrino yo creo que si le metes una buena charla el publico no tiene porque darse cuenta.

----------


## lamagiadegardy

Que el publico se da cuenta de como es el truco de Papi Mami ?
No me lo puedo creer.
Si lo mejor de este juego es que cada pase del conejo de mano a mano es distinto al otro y  los espectadores nunca intuyen el  gran final que tiene.
No se como realizas el juego en cuestión, pero creo que estas equivocado, es mi opinión ehh. Saludos

----------


## alfquimista

Con cartas el de la ambiciosa con tres cartas
Con monedas me encanta hacer el Ching a Ching de David Roth y el matrix con cartas y monedas.

----------


## magodacote

Coincido con que el FP es estupendo, pero el billete atravesado por el boli (cualquiera de los pen thru dollar, en mi caso el perfect pen), tampoco se le queda atrás. Lo puedes hacer a escasos centimetros de la cara del espectador, enseñar el billete y el boli antes, durante y después de la penetración, y todo eso con un billete del propio espectador y además firmado por él.

Yo realizo la rutina en dos fases, y en la segunda, cuando lo rasgo "de lado" pongo cara de que sallió mal, doblo el billete y lo devuelvo diciendo "lo siento, a veces falla..." y mientras desdoblan el billete "...pero no esta vez". La cara de la gente es casi la misma que cuando metes el cigarro dentro de su chaqueta.

----------


## federicotrimboli

Hay muchos juegos de magia que me gusten, uno de el ellos es el matrix reminted, ya que es muy visual., El fp seria otro, ya que con un solo mismisimo accesorio puedes hacer literalmente mas de 100 trucos, realmente una maravilla.
Saludos

----------


## ARENA

Para mi los mejores juegos son los que llevan cambios de color, ya sea clasico, Shapeshifter etc.
Y cenizas en el brazo que es exageradamente facil y si lo complementas con un rollo de espiritus y tal la gente se queda impactada.

----------


## ExTrEm0

Un juego que me ha impactado mucho y que no tengo ni... pajolera idea de como es (y eso me gusta) es el juego que hace Copperfield con el anillo de alguien y la zapatilla de deporte que se coloca en su bolsillo de atrás. Un espectador le da un anillo y David lo desaparece en sus narices y aparece amarrado junto con la zapatilla. Increible.

Jorge Blass le vi hacer algo parecido pero el anillo aparecia dentro de su cartera enganchado en una anilla.

Me encanta ese juego

----------


## Ella

> Un juego que me ha impactado mucho y que no tengo ni... pajolera idea de como es (y eso me gusta) es el juego que hace Copperfield con el anillo de alguien y la zapatilla de deporte que se coloca en su bolsillo de atrás. Un espectador le da un anillo y David lo desaparece en sus narices y aparece amarrado junto con la zapatilla. Increible.
> 
> Jorge Blass le vi hacer algo parecido pero el anillo aparecia dentro de su cartera enganchado en una anilla.
> 
> Me encanta ese juego


oye, por si te interesa, ese juego lo he visto que venden en internet...

----------


## kraken69

pues yo tengo dos preferidos uno es el matrix con cartas porque aun no lo domino sin cartas jeje.. pero hago otro que es bastante impresionante no se como lo conoscan ustedes pero yo lo conosco mo joker salvaje y el cambio de carta es ante los propios ojos de espectador con estos dos trucos hasta yo mismo me sorprendo y yo mismo no lo puedo creer jajaja....
saludos....

----------


## ExTrEm0

Ella, gracias, pero prefiero no saber el secreto, asi lo flipo más :D  Pero gracias igualmente. Impresionante ese efecto eh? a mi me deja bobo

----------


## mariio

sin dida el "matrix" por su sencillez y efecto y el fp porque habla por si solo imaginate lo que se comio el coco el inventor del fp

----------


## Ella

> Ella, gracias, pero prefiero no saber el secreto, asi lo flipo más :D  Pero gracias igualmente. Impresionante ese efecto eh? a mi me deja bobo


jeje, te lo dije por si querias comprarlo para hacerlo tu   :Wink:

----------


## ExTrEm0

ya ya, pero por eso, si lo compro para hacerlo ya conoceré el secreto y no quiero saberlo :D no se si se me entiende... un saludo morena!!

----------


## Ella

> ya ya, pero por eso, si lo compro para hacerlo ya conoceré el secreto y no quiero saberlo :D no se si se me entiende... un saludo morena!!


un saludo morritos   8-)

----------


## Neither

Chicos que os vais del tema, jajajaja....
Para mi, uno de mis juegos preferidos de magia de cerca es la carta ambiciosa, es un juego que deja siempre boquiabiertos a toda clase de publico, y lo bueno que lo estan viendo a menos de medio metro!!!

----------


## Samuel magic

HOLA HERMAGOS!! Unos de los que me gustan con cartas, es jazz aces y reset. y con monedas, un juego de viaje de 4 monedas que sale en un video de Michael Ammar.

Saludostes mágicos   :mrgreen:

----------


## YaGo

Pues que queréis que os diga, pero de cartas me quedo con "Incauto Tramposo", de Pepe Carroll y con "No Parpadees" de Arturo de Ascanio. Los dos juegos son brutales, porque son visuales a más no poder.

De monedas, una vez me hicieron un "Monedas a través de la mesa" con un vasito de chupito y con unas monedas. Fue bestial, aún me pregunto como se hace.

----------


## EC-18C

Me uno a la opinion de yago. El incauto tramposo es un truco que me dejó con la boca abierta nada mas verlo (sigo con ella asi...). Otro que me gusta es uno que se hace atando las cartas a un candado. se escoge una y desaparece de la baraja xa ir a otro sitio. Todo eso con la baraja en las manos del espectador....

----------


## Mago Londrino

Ahora mismo uno de los que más uso: Hopping Halves

----------


## daryl

nunca se puede decir el mejor, pero uno de mis juegos favoritos que utilizo en todas mis sesiones es el corte por cuatro cartas iguales de René Lavand.

----------


## Rubén

mi truco favorito aora mismo es uno de cartas, llamado la triple coincidencia, ideado por juan tamariz, me parece que es un efecto bastante fuerte e impactante porque va aumentando la intriga de lo que pasara!

----------


## cjvv

creo que es muy interesante la cajita magica, en la cual aparece derntro de cajitas selladas una dentro de otra una moneda que previamente se marco y se hace desaparecer. y el mejor y mas diverso es sin dudas el f.p.

----------


## jcusack

Ehmmm!!... pues juegos asi de los k mas les guste ala gente:
      Sobre todo uno k ago en el cual dejo un joker sobre la mesa para k 
examinen, doy a elegir una carta k "pierden" en el pakete de cartas y 
tras unos pases sin poder encontrar la carta apunto al joker  k esta 
bocabajo sobre la mesa y resulta ser su carta elegida 
                                     -espectador :flipannnnnte (dejame la baraja)
 :shock:  :shock:  :!:  :!:  :?:

----------


## juanete

Creo que unos de los buenos son coin matrix, bandas eleasticas y el cigarro que se transforma en un billete, si a alguien le intereza puede mandarme un mp.

----------


## jcusack

Pues para mi los juegos k creo k mas gustan a la gente son:
-ambiciosa
-nemesis 
-loops(todo lo k puedas aser con ellos) 
-y trucos con monedas y billetes(a la gente le FLIPA ver como un billete se transforma en otro delante de sus narices),,
-tambien estan los de leer la mente o predecir algo: mnemonicosis(mnemonica en general), parejas de cartas y predicciones....

----------


## KeZs

para mi los que más me gustan de cerca son los relacionados con la levitación, a veces miran y todo y no encuentran nada, sus caras lo dicen todo ^^

----------


## hansoldragon

Cualquier tipo de coin matrix esta muy bien para realizarlo en close-up, son muy visuales y la gente se queda muy impresionada.

----------


## KeZs

yo soy principiante, asi que desde mi punto de vista (poco profesional) me gusta mucho los efectos de levitación de cerca, donde puedes dejar que el espectador mire y no encuentre nada.

----------


## magoivan

alguien me puede explicar en ke konsiste matrix en un mp. gracias

----------


## Pantokrator

En cuestion de cartas, la ambiciosa (sera porque estoy ahora con ella :Confused: ?), y sobre monedas el matrix (supongo que es porque es el que primero aprendemos los profanos de la numismagia.

  Salu2
  Pantokrator

----------


## DBT

pues ami uno de los juegos q mas hago son de hacer desaparecer la carta elegida del espectador de la baraja y q le aparezca en cualkier sitio, cuanto mas extraño mejor. y todo esto tocando lo menos posible la baraja. Hago uno q es la leche solo toco la baraja para q el espectador eliga una carta, despues el mismo coje la baraja una vez elegida la carta y la pierde barajando , sin tocar yo nada... pase magico y la carta desaparece, y la suelo hacer aparecer en un bolsillo de uno de ellos, o bien en el techo, etc... es un metodo sencillisimo q tengo, solo hace falta una cartita trucadita, jejeje!!! efecto la ostia!!!  :D

----------


## 7o7yus

A mi me gusta mucho el picnic de ases, cartas en el vidrio de Ketzelman,con sogas, utilizar el FP con pañuelos o cigarrillos,la mezcla del borracho y un par + ovbiamente todo para hacerlo tipo improntum o close-up. :P

----------


## zentor

uno de los q mas me gusta es utilizar el fp con billetes marcados es muy bueno

----------


## ramonety

Para mi ,hay uno que sale en el DVD de Richard Osterlind's Mind Mysteries 3, que bien realizado es acojonate.

Consiste en cojer un sobre de azucar ,de los de acompañar al cafe, de encima de la mesa, el sobre esta marcado con la firma de un espectador.

Se coje el sobre, en los morros del espectador se rompe, se vacia todo el azucar que hay dentro, metes los trozos en la mano, le pegas un soplido, y TACHAN, aparece el sobrecito marcado y entero,  en los morros del espectador, y las manos estan practicamente limpias.

Bien realizado y con su misdireccion oportuna es para alucinar.


Salud.

----------


## Rodrigo

Lo que más me gusta utilizar es "Chop Cup and Balls", pero mi publico prefiere "Los 4 pedazos de papel que se transforman en billetes de 20 € :?:

----------


## nanocampos

Desde luego, en cartas el Incauto Tramposo de Pepe Carrol, sobre todo en ese video que aparece con Tamariz...
 :Lol: 

Besos

----------


## magoivan

para mi sin duda es matrix. sobretodo porque la gente alucina al ver las monedas desapareciendo y apareciendo en otro lado. sta xulo.  :117: DDd

----------


## Fujur

Mis preferidos son:

-La ambiciosa
-El mago contra el tahur
-Two card monte
-hypnobill 
-Transformar una baraja de cartas blancas en una normal.


Un saludo :D

----------


## Fujur

Tu también con eso RNST :p. Está todo el mundo igual cada link que pinchas es una cosa de esas. xDDDDD

----------


## Ella

> AQUÍ PUEDEN VER UNO DE MIS FAVORITOS...
> 
> xxxx
> 
> SALUDOS


yo no me he enterado...pero me ha agreado alguien al msn que tb tiene eso...que es?

----------


## to

> Iniciado por RNST
> 
> AQUÍ PUEDEN VER UNO DE MIS FAVORITOS...
> 
> xxxxxx
> 
> SALUDOS
> 
> 
> yo no me he enterado...pero me ha agreado alguien al msn que tb tiene eso...que es?


Me mordieron y no me di cuenta?? estoy como ELLA que eso eso acaso los hipnotizan o sugestioan de alguna forma??

no de encerio que es??

Saludos

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

Por lo que me han dicho ....

Un juego de gente muy freaky, que no se conforman en serlo ... Va de unos vampíros y unos hombres lobo, cada vez que pinchas sobre ese link le das puntos a RNST ... ¬¬'

Hoy mi primo ya me la ha jugado también ...

Por cierto, mi juego favorito, Un pez llamafo Cousteau.

Mago Antón lo hace ... 

http://www.magoanton.com/castellano.php

Este mago me cae bien .... siempre que hace un truco se lo hace a féminas ... Dile tonto ...

----------


## Fujur

Tuve el placer de ver al mago Anton en Albacete y a todos los que saco al escenario eran tios :p . 
 Por cierto os he agregado a casi todos los que disteis vuestra direccion de correo para el messenger que veo que algunos se han conectado como ella y no me he presentado, soy un mal educado v_v.


Un saludo :D

----------


## ossiris

Que me gustan ver:

Ambiciosa bien hecha, FP bien usado. Gozo total con estos.

Que me gustan hacer:

Ambiciosa, Gomitas Magicas, FP, Two Card Monte, Invisible Deck
Son los que me piden que haga mis amigos y los que me conocen, como que les gusta como los hago o que no los pillan no se, pero si eso le gusta al publico es lo que me gusta a mi.

----------


## Némesis

"La servilleta firmada que va al billetero del/a espectador/a"

Con FP, claro.  :Lol:

----------


## yosti

a mi el mejor juego de cerca es el de la lata restaura y mas cuando la gente no sabe ni por q agarras la lata ese cuando lo vi me causo gran impresion  y cndo yo lo realizo noto lo mismo

----------


## venox

para mi el mejor es el atravesar el cristal, ya sea con monedas o con caramelos. todavia le doy vueltas y no logro comprenderlo

----------


## jose castiñeiras gonzalez

Mis favoritos de cartas son el incauto tramposo y viaje al estuche.
De monedas me quedaría con la moneda en la lata, la rutina que aparece en el kauffman con el portable hole y la minirutina de gea en "mi magia con sus monedas" de moneda através del vaso ( algo modificada por mi), que creo que es sencillo y de gran efecto.
Luego tambien me gusta el cambio del billete y el billete flotante.
Un saludo

----------


## galmer

Coincido en el  matrix a la hora de usar monedas y cartas
El euro hopping half los deja ko despues de alguna cosilla con monedas, aunque la numismagia no es lo mio.
El cambio de valor de billete, cigarro que desaparece...
Y de cartomagia hay uno sencillisimo e impactante "here then there" que estoy haciendo ahora y que me encanta. Tahur vs. mago tb me gusta.

----------


## benjaminrc78

Pues a mi .. y por ser original .. mas bien, lo que mas me gusta es la presentacion del truco en vez del truco en si mismo.

Por presentacion a mi me encanta cualquier juego de cartomagia presentado por el maestro tamaraiz o el mitico pepe carrol.

Ahora mismo no se como me llama, pero quiza el que mas me haya gustado es uno que creo que se llama el rey del corte, que hace tamariz con carrol.

La verdad que me gusto muchisimo la presentacion y el efecto.

La pena es que soy novatillo, y hasta que yo pueda hacer cosas asi, pasara mucho tiempo y llovera mas de 1 vez... jejeje

Salu2.

----------


## magikko

por ser tan simples: quantum bandits, seguido de una variante donde las ligas se enganchan y para terminar el de la liga que atraviesa un boligrafo

increibles!

----------


## lordeduard

La verdad que me gustan muchos juegos, pero creo que a dia de hoy os diré los 3 que más me gustaron.

1º Un cartel de una botella, sacudes el cartel cae la botella y desaparece del papel.........impresionante.

2º Aparición de monedas en las manos del espectador, pero me refiero a uno que hace Cyril takayama que al espectador no le cogen las monedas en la mano de la cantidad que saca.

3º Evidentemente juegos con el F.P.

P.D: Solo se hacer de estos 3 los del F.P.   :Oops:   pero todo llegará jejejeje

----------


## rabino

Me encanta hacer falsos depositos, sean monedas o esponjas. Para mi es uno de los efectos que mas causa impresion en el profano, ya que despues de ver un juego con monedas (bien echo) enfrente suyo dice cosas como: No puede ser si yo estaba viendo y no hizo nada, o La moneda se la di yo, y muchas otras cosas que ustedes sabran.

Un efecto que me encanta, es el levitator. La 1era vez que lo vi usar me quede con la boca abiertaaa...No se si les habra pasado lo mismo a ustedes pero ami me encanto.

-El Raba-

----------


## yosti

un juego que me gusta por la impresion y la risa que causa es uno de cyril, que empieza a estornudar  y de repente se le cae la cabeza es muy chistoso

----------


## Oliver Rojas

Para mi por el efecto que tiene son donde se utiliza The Raven. El efecto que causa es impresionante.

----------


## venator

Pues yo para ser un poco original me quedo con el Grandpa`s Aces (se escribe asi?) de  Copperfield, o en general, cualquier Dream of Aces bien hecho. Me encanta y me extraña que nadie lo halla nombrado por que me parece una pasada, si está bien hecho claro.

----------


## Abeljesy

Hola, yo tengo 2 favoritos de cerca. Uno es el "Revolution" que va de desaparecer una moneda en el dorso de la mano y el espectador puede inspeccionarte hasta las mangas jejej y el otro es uno de Jay Sankey en el cual te sacas una carta doblada con un clip del bolsillo y la dejas en la mesa, pides al espectador que coja una carta del mazo y la firme...entonces dice sque vas a quitar el clip de la carta de la mesa y...Es la carta firmada!!!

----------


## Piter CJ

Abeljesy sabes hacer esos juegos y y preguntas en otro post que no sabes lo que es misdirection??

No entiendo nada..........

----------


## Abeljesy

po'si, ya te digo que quizas sé lo que es la misdirection pero no sé que se llama así (si nadie me lo explica es normal) pero no pasa nada. Ese truco es muy sencillo de todas formas.

Gracias por responder :Wink1:

----------


## BusyMan

Todos los trucos son sencillos Abel...
Pero por lo que nos has dejado ver tú los haces mal.

¿Por qué? Porque llevas tres semanas y estás bajándote todo lo que ves en el emule.

Sobresaturación de información -> incapacidad de asimilarla -> confusión.


Empecemos desde el principio... mete en un zip todos tus pdf pirateados, cómprate un libro de iniciación, quita esos videos del youtube  y date unos meses a ti mismo para aprender.

Luego ya hablamos, ok?

----------


## BusyMan

donde pone emule quería poner e_mule, perdón por el error.

----------


## Abeljesy

Bueno no hay necesidad de ser bordes. No creo que todos los trucos sean sencillos. Me apasiona la magia como el que más y bueno te agradezco tu opicion sobre los videos también. Te digo lo mismo que a otro compañero: por favor no me acuses de pirateria cuando no tienes idea de lo que dices.
Gracias por tus consejos.

----------


## nano

> Todos los trucos son sencillos Abel...
> Pero por lo que nos has dejado ver tú los haces mal.
> 
> ¿Por qué? Porque llevas tres semanas y estás bajándote todo lo que ves en el ******.
> 
> Sobresaturación de información -> incapacidad de asimilarla -> confusión.
> 
> 
> Empecemos desde el principio... mete en un zip todos tus pdf pirateados, cómprate un libro de iniciación, quita esos videos del youtube  y date unos meses a ti mismo para aprender.
> ...


Sabio consejo...
Abeljesy yo no lo veo en plan borde... lo veo como un gran consejo dicho de una forma clara concisa y directa, que quizas es lo que te haya podido molestar...
Hazle caso a BusyMan que sabe lo que dice  :Wink1: 
Comprate un libro ( mira en los mil post que hay sobre recomendaciones )
Leelo y pregunta dudas con respecto al libro.
Y a partir de hay... hasta el infinito y mas alla. ( jur... )  8)

----------


## Abeljesy

hombre, acusar a uno de pirata despues de las perras que me dejo en los videos....para mi es ser borde y mas si se habla sin conocimiento. Pero bueno, lo de borrar mis videos porsupuesto que no le voy a hacer caso pues a mis amgos les gustan (es lo basico para mi) pero si te voy a hacer caso con lo del libro, el Canuto lo veo que lo critican muy bién no sé si porque sois allegados a Tiendamagica o porque pero bueno alguno he de tener como guía; si me quereis recomendar algun otro para monedas o ilusionismo os lo agradezco también.

----------


## Piter CJ

usa el buscador, pero de todas formas ay llevas los links:

http://www.magiapotagia.com/viewtopi...t=7127&start=0

http://www.magiapotagia.com/viewtopic.php?t=1306

http://www.magiapotagia.com/viewtopic.php?t=2855

En vez de "comprar" tantos videos (seran dvd´s) te recomiendo los libros primero.

----------


## Abeljesy

gracias apañero ("" te sobran me parece) 8)

----------


## Raicon

para mi el que ahora mismo me ha venido a la cabeza que me impresionó y me sigue impresionando (ya que no sé como se hace aún) es: Cuatro trozos de papel que se transforman en billetes, no se su nombre concreto pero supongo que sabéis cual es.

----------


## ignoto

Ese del BAT que se hace con un dado que encoje.

Cualquier producción con papel flash a una mano.

Los tres ositos (no confundir con los osos amorosos). Me encantan los juegos con osos de peluche.

----------


## Raicon

aun que no os lo creais, nunca he visto un truco con tortolas o palomas.Con conejos si.
¿Alguien tiene algun link de algun video?
saludos

----------


## ignoto

Palomas o conejos en magia de cerca...
Eso es virtuosismo y lo demás son cuentos.

¿Con arnés transparente?
 :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Raicon

se me paso que esto era magia de cerca.  :Oops:   :Oops:

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

> Te digo lo mismo que a otro compañero: por favor no me acuses de pirateria cuando no tienes idea de lo que dices.
> Gracias por tus consejos.


Tampoco lo has negado ...

Y sobre los consejos de Busy 200% de acuerdo, yo me metí un ostión de la ostia, vuelta a empezar con los Light, y con la calma.

El día 4 me paso por la SEI.

Como dice miguelajo, "No se..he conocido a mucha gente que empieza en la magia..y los hay que empiezan por buen camino y luego los del internet...".

Ya tocaba pasarse al buen camino.

----------


## froni

Mi juego favorito de cerca tanto como el que mas me gusta es el three card monte

----------


## julopgar

Mis juegos favoritos a realizar en Magia de cerca, quizás por su sencillez , dado mi escasa experiencia, son dos:
-El primero con FP , la desaparicón de un cigarro encendido dentro de un pañuelo ( si es posible el pañuelo que sea prestado y de una señora que lo aprecie, estará muy nerviosa pensando que se lo vas a quemar).Para evitar quemar el interior del FP y que se os vaya deteriorando os aconsejo, antes de realizar la rutina, le introduzcais un trozo de "film de trasnsparente"(del de los bocadillos), yo estropeé algún que otro FP hasta que me dieron el consejo.

-El segundo juego que me gusta realizar es la "resurreción" de un billete(mejor mientras sea de más valor) tras ser introducido en un sobre y posteriormente quemado. Finalmente aparece en una caja de cerillas. 

En ambos juegos es muy divertido observar a los"voluntarios "que te han prestado el pañuelo y el billete  :Lol:  

Un saludo  :twisted:

----------


## kamiloi

bueno de cartas no se puede decir estoy recien empezando en esto pero para mi el The Raven me gusta arto, es bueno ver la cara de la gente cuando uno le hace el efecto

----------


## Ayy

bueno, tras muchas horas de hacer magia.... y practicar... he salido dias a la calle a probar lo que le gustaba a la gente... y estoy harto.. puedes estar meses practicando uan tecnica semi imposible de cartomagia, que con un pedazo de papel flash y una sencilla produccion, causas mas efecto...  aparte de eso...  la risign card, ambiciosa,  y un par mas que no se los nombres...  nunca habeis empezado un dia a hacer magia... y oshabeis puesto a improvisar? yo es que " me invente" una produccion de pelotitas de esponja con una baraja (no me la invente pero juntando unas cosas y otras... se me ocurrio ahi jeje) que lo mas seguro que ya estuviera inventada, pero me gusto tanto el efecto... que desde ese dia la he incluido en mi repertorio...

----------


## jossan

A mi (como apasionado de la magia con gomillas) el que mas me gusta es el de las gomillas de colores q se "convierten" en estrellas. Si alguien quiere intercambiar bibliografia sobre el tema que contacte conmigo.

----------


## BODYSSEY

A mí me gusta un huevo la levitación de la rosa de papel flash, con transformación final en rosa real, que hace Copperfield. Si se lo haces a una dama y no cae, es que eres el Pulpillo ese de Gran Hermano.

Salu2.

----------


## cuco7

Coincido con que uno de los mas impactantes es el Dream of Aces de Copperfield, o cualquier otro similar.
Tambien es muy impactante el hacer desaparecer una carta dentro del mazo elegida libremente, y que aparezca en el lugar mas insospechado...

----------


## esteban

mi preferido, lo elige el publico. si es gente joven les pido un cigarro, lo meto en un tubito, y tras fingir que me estoy haciendo un porro, vacio el tubito y sale el porrito, del cigarro ni rastro. siempre me quieren comprar el tubito

----------


## Luiggy

Los trucos que mas me gusta hacer son dos....y estos dos para mi se hacerca a la magia real...
* Mistery box( caja de misterio).
y la segunda no puedo revelar el nombre porque no me acuerdo...pero este truco no esta a la venta todavia...lo consegui en una convencion...el efecto es que alguien selecciona una carta y la firma,la regresa al mazo...el mago presenta un plastico transparente(puede ser chequeado por espectador) y selecciona una carta cualquiera y la mete dentro del plastico...el espectador puede ver que esa carta no es la de el...de un momento a otro en los ojos del espectador/es la carta de desvanece y la carta que ellos firmaron aparece ahi..carta y plastico pueden ser revisados por espectador...cualquier cosa mandenme un privado para poder chatear uno de estos dias por el msn y se los demuestro via camara...ojo ...solo de camara a camara....

----------


## gilbert-magic

Mi preferido es el lapiz a traves del billete y floating rose de David Copperfield y tambien todos los que sean con Flash.

Magicamente
Gilbert Magic

----------


## pepelu

pues los dos que mas gustan de los que yo hago son Pasajero Frecuente (al levitar la carta flipan) y como no el cigarro atraves de la carta firmada, con ese siempre termino mi magia de cerca y le doy de regalito la carta

----------


## cocomanga

En general me gusta el close up, me gustan mucho la numismagia porque se puede hacer en cualquier lado, pero la verdad el que mas me gusta es el de ir sacando mazos de cartas frente a un publico la razon bien debes tener un buen control empalmando

----------


## Diegp

Pos para mi gusto, uno de los mejores truco es el de la aparición de una rosa de un pañuelo, ya que a la gente le gusta mucho e incluso aveces le impresiona.

Saludos

----------


## ramius

A mi me gustan los desaparecer un pañuelo o cigarrillo. Y con cartas uno de tipo automatico que creo que es de tamariz llamado TNT, una adivinacion de cartas para dos personas.

----------


## cocomanga

Lo que mas me gusta es el triunfo, bueno eso me dijeron que sellamaba es donde el mago coloca la carta donde sea y esta Taran Taran sube

----------


## Ella

> Lo que mas me gusta es el triunfo, bueno eso me dijeron que sellamaba es donde el mago coloca la carta donde sea y esta Taran Taran sube


eso creo que es "ambiciosa"

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

¿Sube a top? o ¿Sube para sobresalir del paquete?

----------


## Albericu

El fp da muchisimos recursos...cuerda rota y recompuesta....pero el matrix imposible de pengium magic es brutal.....claro esta precisa alguna cosa,por eso es mejor saber hacer un matrix improntu,una vez dominas este,puedes hacer el imposible y es super visual.Tambièm me encanta el jazz aces y co no,carta firmada que aparece en la cartera.....con tahur...y mostrando la mano derecha limpia.......y mi preferido por el año que le he dedicado,aunque no es visual a los profanos,la carta al numero....con dada en segunda.Salu2

----------


## ezeqfranco

Las migas de Rene Lavand me parece muy bueno, por lo menos es el que mas me gusta. Un saludo.

Colo :roll:

----------


## duke156

el que mas hago y uno de los que mas me gustan es el de monedas de mano a mano, la gente quede muy impresionada...

----------


## Luiggy

El truco que mas me gusta hacer es el de levitar una moneda y la caja misteriosa.Deja a los espectadores con la boca abierta.

----------


## logan21

A mi lo que mas impacto ha causado a mis colegas, sin duda, és la baraja invisible. Con una buena presentación, es letal :P
Aparte el que también impacta cuando lo realizo, és el incauto tramposo, de Pepe Carroll. 

SAludos.

----------


## Rorro

Uno realmente facil (ya que soy principiante) es el de hacer desaparecer la moneda frotandola con el brazo.
Tambien es muy bueno "la carta viajera" de Tamariz, deja a la gente boquiabierta.
Uno que me parece super impactante es uno que hizo Román García en "Nada x Aquí" de hacer 4 agujeros a una carta.
"Incauto tramposo" es de lo mejor también.   :Smile1:  
(siento haberme enrollado, ya sé que solo había que decir uno)

----------


## Rafa de la Torre

Suite aparittion. Tendo el deseo de poder hacerlo dentro de 15 años

----------


## Miguel Díaz

> Suite aparittion. Tendo el deseo de poder hacerlo dentro de 15 años


Suit Apparition!!! Mira que estoy quisquilloso hoy!!  :Lol:   :Lol:  

Un abrazo falini.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Pues a mi me gustaría hacer la aparición en la Suite de la 'Chiffer', mira tú por dónde... eso sí que iba a ser magia de cerca, de muuuuuuuyyyyy cerca...

----------


## Rafa de la Torre

> Iniciado por faliny
> 
> Suite aparittion. Tendo el deseo de poder hacerlo dentro de 15 años
> 
> 
> Suit Apparition!!! Mira que estoy quisquilloso hoy!!   
> 
> Un abrazo falini.



Mil perdones, un juego que me maravilla por completo y no saber escribirlo.......

Gracias por corregirme.

Un saludo
Rafa Muñoz

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

O'Ma, no sabia que te tiraban tanto las maduritas ...

----------


## ign

> O'Ma, no sabia que te tiraban tanto las maduritas ...


Dicen que la experiencia es un grado...

----------


## El Tulipán Negro

Pues para mí uno de mis preferidos es "DEPREDADOR". Para los que no lo sepan diré en qué consiste.

Después de mezclar una baraja, un espectador selecciona una carta cualquiera, por ejemplo el nueve de corazones. Posteriormente se devuelve al mazo la carta y se mezcla. Es bueno que el mago no "sepa" qué carta es.
A continuación, después de dejar la baraja sobre la mesa, se cubre la misma con un pañuelo, se enseñan las manos vacías, cerrando en un puño una de las dos, y con la otra mano se hace como que se "cogen" partículas de encima del pañuelo y se introducen en la mano cerrada en un puño sacando del interior del mismo una cadena de corazones.
Se retira el pañuelo que cubre la baraja y se extiende la misma en una cinta localizandose el nueve de corazones, pero a éste... le faltan los corazones, sólo están los huecos.

La baraja invisible, que ya la ha nombrado otro, es fabulosa.

Pero los que más me gustan son "MONEDAS A TRAVÉS DEL VASO" y "TRES PREGUNTAS", este último es sorprendente para el público ya que están constantemente mirando y no ven nada. Supongo que sabéis como es, pero lo cuento para los que no lo sepan.
Sacas una moneda de dos euros y pides otra igual a un espectador. Para diferenciarlas le haces una señal, con un rotulador, una cruz vale, a la moneda del espectador. Le dices que para que recupere su moneda le vas a hacer tres preguntas y, por ridículo que parezca, siempre debe de contestar "No, diez céntimos" Mientras se hacen las preguntas el mago va pasando las monedas una por encima de la otra, de mano a mano.
La primera pregunta puede ser esta: ¿cuando llega el cumpleaños de tu esposa (o de cualquier persona) te gastas más de mil euros en el regalo? y él debe contestar "No, diez céntimos. La segunda pregunta ¿En la cena de navidad derrochas mucho dinero? y el espectador vuelve a responder  lo mismo. En la última pregunta el mago le dice ¿Cuando me prestaste la moneda de dos euros, esperabas que te la devolviera? entonces el espectador dudará pero contestará otra vez "No, diez céntimos" y ahora viene la magia, ya que al pasar las monedas una por encima de la otra la moneda marcada se transforma visualmente en una moneda de diez céntimos con la marca inicial de la anterior moneda, ¡y delante de las propias narices de los espectadores!  

saludos,

             Joaquín

----------


## djeid06

pues el juego de close-up favorito es la bolsa de cambio, el baston apa. y desp. y la baraja invisible con 1 buena rutina :D

----------


## Sentiras

Piscis, muchas gracias por ese mensaje tan fantástico. Si quieres pecera nueva, te la compro  :P Es broma. Gracias por esas descripciones tan detalladas y útiles.

----------


## ignoto

> pues el juego de close-up favorito es la bolsa de cambio, el baston apa. y desp. y la baraja invisible con 1 buena rutina :D


Ni uno solo de ellos es, propiamente, para magia de cerca. Se puede utilizar la invisible, pero es un desperdicio. Los bastones es que ni harto de vino los cuelas a no ser que quieras desgraciarle un ojo a alguien.

¿Tú te has leido el título del hilo?

----------


## djeid06

> Iniciado por djeid06
> 
> pues el juego de close-up favorito es la bolsa de cambio, el baston apa. y desp. y la baraja invisible con 1 buena rutina :D
> 
> 
> Ni uno solo de ellos es, propiamente, para magia de cerca. Se puede utilizar la invisible, pero es un desperdicio. Los bastones es que ni harto de vino los cuelas a no ser que quieras desgraciarle un ojo a alguien.
> 
> ¿Tú te has leido el título del hilo?


Hola Ignoto! a tu pregunta; si que me leio el titulo del hilo: pone:
....magia de cerca y ami me gustan esos juegos que e puesto aparte de mas xD aparte para mi la baraja invisible es buenisima, y los bastones tambien me gustan :twisted:

----------


## Ella

titulo: "que juego de magia de cerca es vuestro preferido"? (ya haym 9 paginas escritas, quien se anima a hacer un recuento?)

editado: para quien no lo haya entendido el post es para dar una opinion personal sobre cual es el mejor *efecto* (no objetos ni materiales) de MAGIA DE CERCA (a su parecer), del mundo mundial o de los que sabe hacer.
asi como tambien efectos de magia de cerca que se venden en tiendas

(jope, solo hay que leer el primer mensaje   :roll: )

----------


## LONGSHOT

Para mi "comprado" soy fan del raven, asi que byebye moneda en manos del espectador. 
y juego hecho en casa sin comprar nada raro y que me da unos resultados brutales el parar el pulso, nunca he oido el nombre, ni le he puesto, pero es el efecto de que un espectador te tome el pulso de la muñeca contandolo en voz alta , y poco a poco ve que va disminullendo hasta que se para por completo, para volver poco a poco hasta el estado inicial. la gente flipa, sin mas,   :Lol:

----------


## st1

mi favorito de magia de cerca es el matrix (creo que es el matrix coin, el de 4 cartas y 4monedas) me encanta verlo y por ahora no me he animado a intentarlo.

----------


## Josegonro84

mi favorito es SNAP DEAL de LEEARN GREEN,,,,el de hacer despaarecer las cartas al repartirlas,,,si ponen en www.youtube.com  "SNAP DEAL" les aparecera.

 El dia q yo haga eso....dire que soy mago.

----------


## legolas

Hola

Acabo de ver el snap deal y me he quedado flipado pero flipado del todo.

Cada juego que decís que es el que más os gusta resulta que es el que más me gusta a mi jejeje.

Que barbaridad, gracias por poner todo esto.

Un saludo a todos

----------


## juanete

He visto juegos muy malos o simples pero vasta la presentación, para convertirse en un juego de culto. Como olvidar el juego del lápiz que se achica y se pega en la mano, que realizo Eidanyoson en el festival de magiapotagia. :D  :D  :D

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

El Snap Deal no es un juego ... es una técnica.

----------


## Ella

> El Snap Deal no es un juego ... es una técnica.


sip, y el mago es Lennart Green

----------


## AlexGallardo

Yo tambien dejo mi opinion. Por el momento el juego que mas me gusta es el de la carta firmada que viaja al zapato del mago. Ese me parece brutal. Pero entiendo que es un juego de cartomagia y no de magia de cerca. Para magia de cerca me quedaria con el origami que levita (me encata ver levitaciones, sobretodo de papel). El origami que levita creo que lo hizo jorge blass en NXA y la verdad es que me encanto. Es una ilusion fabulosa.

----------


## mcmoli

Yo también creo que los juegos con carta firmada son los mejores, tipo ambiciosa y con un final con una aparicion chula.

----------


## Manu Magic

Pues a mi me gusto mucho, Con los cinco sentidos, creo q se llamaba así que hizo Piedraita. Es una sorpresa detras de otras. Para los que lo querais ver está en la pagina wev de nadaxaqui.

----------


## Jubey

Para mi el mejor juego de magia de cerca es aquel que es capaz de sorpreder mucho a tu publico,que tiene una buena presentacion y que crea un ambiente magico. No obstante, para gustos los colores,investigando siempre encuentro juegos que me enamoran mas que otros.saludos  :Wink:

----------


## paradapepe

Me encanta el truco de “La tapa en la botella”

----------


## rodrigo00

Sin duda uno que ví en el programa NAda x aquí en el que uno de los presentadores hacía transpasar varias monedas a través de una mesa, y al pasar desaparecia de la mano que estaba encima de la mesa y sonaba un "click" en la mano que estaba debajo de la mesa indicando que esta la había transpasado.

----------


## jossan

Es el juego que mas me pide la gente. LA belleza de lo simple o simple cachondeo de verme menear la lengua:-p

----------


## Dogma

Mi juego favorito es una rutina de la carta ambiciosa. El mejor que he visto el Snap Deal de Green, flipante.
Comprado, uno que me gustó mucho por la sencillez y el efecto que se logra, es el Entourage.

----------


## jossan

En que consiste el efecto? No como se hace, sino en que consiste.

----------


## Manu Magic

Consiste en que una carta que se introduce  en medio del mazo, aparece encima. Hay infinidad de variantes.

----------


## Ella

> Consiste en que una carta que se introduce  en medio del mazo, aparece encima. Hay infinidad de variantes.


eso es la ambiciosa...por si acaso
ya que jossan pregunta en que consiste el juego, pero no especifica a cual de los 3 que ha dicho dogma se refiere.

----------


## Manu Magic

> Iniciado por Manu Magic
> 
> Consiste en que una carta que se introduce  en medio del mazo, aparece encima. Hay infinidad de variantes.
> 
> 
> eso es la ambiciosa...por si acaso
> ya que jossan pregunta en que consiste el juego, pero no especifica a cual de los 3 que ha dicho dogma se refiere.


Es lo que jossan preguntó, no?

----------


## Sanblasino

a mi me encantan todas las variantes del matrix con monedas, con o sin cartas, pero sin  objetos trucados.
saludos

----------


## ico

Creo no hay nada mejor que una buena rutina de numismagia en la que consigas mas que una sonrisa del publico habiendotela preparado durante meses.


Un saludo :!:

----------


## hardmix

Laser Deal de Lennart Green es un astro!

----------


## jossan

preguntaba por el entourage, a la ambiciosa llego  :P

----------


## Weiss

A mí me gusta usar el Dinamic Coins y el Travel Coin.

----------


## magomarti

El mejor juego de cerca de todos los tiempo es el fp.y tengo muchos juego de cerca, pero ver la carita que pone un niño cuando haces sesaparecedr un pañuelo no tiene precio. saludos magicos

----------


## Ella

> El mejor juego de cerca de todos los tiempo es el fp.


a ver:
-monedas
-baraja
-fp
-cuerdas
-navajas 
(y un sin fin de etc)

*SON HERRAMIENTAS, ACCESORIOS; NO JUEGOS*





> Pues eso:
> 
> ¿*Qué juego* de magia de cerca es vuestro preferido o el que mejor hacéis?


por ejemplo:
-monedas canguro
-pasa pasa
-la ambiciosa

y no:
-el fp
-el raven
-el hi
 ya que se pueden hacer un sin fin de juego con estos elementos




> ¿Y que juego de los que venden para ustedes es "el mejor"?


por ejemplo:
-hopping half
-cd de poker
-anillo volador

----------


## Mecachis

A veces no te puedes imaginar lo que llama la atención la simpleza de un juego. Cuando lo probé no podía ni creermelo. 
 El juego lo explicó Magic Andreu en una  conferencia, lo mas aplastante es que no tiene "truco"
 El juego es con una anilla de metal y una cadena unida por los extremos.
Introduces la cadena por la anilla, sueltas la anilla y al caer se enlaza en la cadena., este juego SIEMPRE te piden que lo repitas y SIEMPRE te piden la anilla y la cadena para probar, ya puedes hacer matrix, ambiciosas, invisibles, después,  que la gente se queda con quien está probando con la cadena.
 Un compañero ha conseguido crear una buena rutina con este y otros efectos "Encadenados"
saludetesssssss

----------


## Dogma

Jossan, revisando los mensajes me he dado cuenta que no te he explicado en que consiste el "entourage".

El efecto es el siguiente. Entre dos comodines cara arriba hay cuatro cartas de dorso. Explicas que esas cuatro cartas son las cuatro damas. Le pides que diga la dama de un palo, libremente. Por ejemplo, corazones. Abres las 6 cartas en abanico y le pides que señale tres de las cartas de dorso, cartas que apartas y dejas en la mesa dorso arriba. Cuadras las tres cartas, volteas la que queda de dorso y es la escogida por el espectador, en este caso la de corazones. Y no solo eso, sino que las tres que se han apartado también eran comodines.

Dicho así, a lo mejor te parece imposible, pero no es especialmente dificil, y es perfecto para llevarlo en la cartera.

----------


## Yonpiter

Dogma, me has recordado un juego que hago, que es uno de los juegos a la que la gente le gusta más; Es el siguiente:
Efecto: Voy preguntandole al espectador que carta quiere si roja, negra, número etc... y cuando la tiene elegida, de dentro de mi chaqueta o de donde sea (no tengo que tenerla encima) tengo una cartera.... Al abrirla, está dentro la carta del espectador.
Realización: creo que no puedo ponerlo aqui... asi es que nada...

Un saludo majetes magetes

----------


## Manu Magic

Pues la gente se raya tela con las barajas radio, existe infinidad de juegos y como climax final (del juego que se esté realizando) convierto todas las cartas de la baraja. Así también justifico el cambio de baraja, porque esa ya no me sirve con todas las cartas iguales.

----------


## magick16

El juego que mas me gusta es uno de cartas muy conocido que se llama siguiendo al lider que yo lo hago con 6 cartas.Y para comprar me gusta mucho la lapicera que atravieza el billete.

----------


## Alduko

cuando lo vi por primera vez alusine y creo q es un gran acto de magia el SINFUL o moneda que atraviesa la lata de soda

----------


## guilledc

No se si puedo elegir uno solo como el que mas me gusta, lo que si es que tengo 2 juegos de cartas que son mis caballitos de batalla, se que los hago y que generan un buen impacto.
Uno es la Familia Unida y el otro el invisible card.
Saludos

Pd: no puedo dejar de mencionar tampoco las migas de pan y la taza de Rene Lavand

----------


## rafaorozco

Para mí, aunque no lo sepa realizar muy bien, es el de las cuatro cartas azules de Tamariz

----------


## magomurga

Para moneda, el matrix, alucina en todos los sentidos,  es como algo paranormal, aunque tambien el de monedas debajo de la mesa, es muy bonito realizado con terrones de azucar y una taza de cafe.

Con esponjas, el papi mami, una buena charla y... listo el publico se queda anonadado y el mago tambien ante el resultado de un secreto tan simple.

Con cartas, el agua y aceite,es tan simple y bonito.......

Con cuerdas amo el de la pesadilla del profesor, quizas porque fue con uno de los juegos con los que me inicie

El FP tambien es un gran ¿invento? puedes hacer tantas cosas con el que el que lo invento, si lo hubiera patentado ahora sus antecesores serian ricos

de mentalismo el centro roto, la gente flipa y busca espejos, ¡increible!

Es bastante dificil decidirse por uno o por otro, porque la magia en si lla es mi efecto preferido

----------


## aiturran

Los juegos que se me vienen a la cabeza ahora son:

- Carta en la Cajita
- 3 Fly (pasa-pasa)
- Wild Card (la mejor versión, es la de Pepe Carroll seguida de cerca por la de Tommy Wonder)
- Chink a Chink (versión de Fred Kaps con los pesos de madera)
- Homing Card (versión de Fred Kaps)

Y si fuera por elegir uno, me quedaría con aquel que de manera personal me llega, por su emoción y por la manera en que es interpretado: "Flying" de David Copperfield.

----------


## alberhoudini

A mi me encanta el hopping half siempre lo llevo encima y tb creo que no hay nada como el fp

----------


## Noelia

A mí me gustan mucho los juegos con cartas (es lo que mejor se me da). Los del tipo Wild Card, b'Wave o Monte de tres cartas, entre otros. También hay otros muy buenos con la baraja entera que no consisten únicamente en adivinar la carta ( que parece que sea siempre lo mismo). Los de monedas tambien están muy bien, sobre todo los de Dime y Penny, que son los que estoy practicando ahora.

----------


## alberhoudini

me encantan los juegos con bolas de esponja y los juegos de cartas donde se utiliza la tecnica  como una cuenta bucle o emsley, algo facilito. tambien me el scotch and soda. todo lo que sea cartomagia, close up y ahora me está empezando a gustar la magia de escena, aunque odio el mentalismo. saludos

----------


## DrareG

Pues a mi gustan mucho los juegos de monedas ( es casi lo único que hago... de momento... ) como los pasa-pasa etc... me estoy centrando mucho en juegos verticalizados pues son mas polivalentes, y me gustan los juegos lo mas limpios posibles, sin mesa, sin mangas, sin gimicks   :Wink:   ( bueno eso supongo que a la mayoria! ) Ale ya lo he soltado.

Saludos!

----------


## ricard21

> me encantan los juegos con bolas de esponja y los juegos de cartas donde se utiliza la tecnica  como una cuenta bucle o emsley, algo facilito. tambien me el scotch and soda. todo lo que sea cartomagia, close up y ahora me está empezando a gustar la magia de escena, aunque odio el mentalismo. saludos


Seguro que mas adelante te empezara a gustar tambien el mentalismo, y no te lo digo porque sea mentalista, sino por lo que tu dices. Si te gusta la cartomagia, la magia de cerca y ahora te esta empezando a gustar la magia de escena, casi seguro que te gustara el mentalismo tambien. Porque de eso que has dicho que te gusta y de otras muchas tecnicas es de lo que se nutre el mentalista para actuar. Cuando un mentalista esta doblando metales esta haciendo magia de escena o incluso de cerca.
 Utiliza mucho la cartomagia, hay juegos buenisimos de cartas que son predicciones, es mas creo que algunos de los efectos mas fuertes con cartas son predicciones, en fin muchisimos efectos, algunos muy visuales otros menos. En magia de cerca mas de lo mismo, algunos juegos pueden ser catalogados de mentalista o de cerca. El mentalismo es una rama de la magia bastante amplio, y casi seguro que si no te gusta un tipo de efctos te gustaran otros.

Todo esto lo comento porque me choca la palabra odio, que esta claro que es una forma de expresarse y tambien entiendo que tengas tus preferencias, que te guste asistir o ver un tipo de magia mas que otra, pero repito es tan amplia la variedad de efectos relacionados con el mentalismo que creo, muchas veces nos creamos prejuicios infundados, basados en un programa o una actuacion en particular. 

Saludos

----------


## Noelia

Estoy de acuerdo con ricard21, pero también comprendo a alberhoudini. A mi me pasa igual, no me he decantado por los juegos de mentalismo, porque en principio me parecen algo aburridos (será que todavía no me he preocupado por conozcerlos), pero sin embargo, me gusta realizar predicciones con la baraja de cartas, así que la ocnclusión es que, como está todo relacionado, sin darte cuenta realizas un poco de todo.

----------


## Ella

venga chicios, sigamos:
-que juego de magia de cerca es tu preferido?
si no sabes el nombre describelo...
 :Wink:

----------


## javier ezkerekotxa

me gusta hacer el de los azucarillos de segóbriga en plan improntu , pero siempre hago el clásico de los 4 ases por que es con el que me empecé a sentir un poco mago

----------


## louis

mi favorito es el de la levitacion yo la he hecho y la gente alucina jejejejejeje

----------


## Potamito

> mi favorito es el de la levitacion yo la he hecho y la gente alucina jejejejejeje


¿Cuál? :?

----------


## MasterJC

yo la verdad es que  no tengo un juego favorito, pero hay juego de los que yo hago que me fascinan (si los hacen los maestro claro, jeje); por ejemplo uno de los qeu cuando lo vi dije: "es fantástico" fue el "suit apparition" y hasta que no lo supe hacer y no me leí el juego en el 52 amantes 10000 veces, no estaba contento, ottro que me gusta mucho son la ranita ( la de Joaquin creo que está mejor que la de Close, pero las dos son buenas), fuera de este mundo,mago contra el tahúr, etc, etc, etc
saludos

----------


## Noelia

Me gustan mucho un par de juegos que hago con las cartas y dejo alucinados al personal. El primero es el cambio de color en la baraja. Tienes dos barajas. Cada una de un color. Dejas escojer una carta del mazo rojo (por ejemplo) y la pierdes en el mazo azul. Luego resulta que esa carta hace que toda la baraja azul se convierta en roja. Es genial. El otro es el del reloj. Sacas una predicción primero de una carta. Y tras decir al espectador que elija su hora preferida del día, montas un reloj con doce cartas y resulta que la predicción está situada justo en la hora preferida del espectador.
Son muy impactantes.

----------


## wydx

donde esten las gomas......, jeje bueno cuestion de gustos pero a mi los efectos con gomas me encantan

----------


## magojuanky

Hasta el momento el matrix. Cualquiera de sus multiples versiones. Yo se tres y la gente lo flipa y lo que mas mola es cuando intentan convencer a los demas de que lanzas la moneda de una carta a otra pero muuuu rapido jeje... desde luego estos profanos.....  :Lol:

----------


## morfeostar

De momento yo tengo pocos juegos en mi lista... De los que podría hacer yo al público... sería el "Sigue al líder". Me parece un efecto bastante bueno y sencillo...
Por supuesto otro efecto impresionante y sencillo es la doble predicción...
Y como brutal a tope... la baraja invisible es impresionante, con un efecto demoledor... pero cuidadín porque no es examinable.

Como efecto que me encanta aunque no conozco cómo se hace... es un efecto que he visto hacer en el que una moneda atraviesa el cristal de una mesa desde encima a tu mano debajo de la misma, delante de los ojos de cualquier espectador por muy cerca que esté... Im-pre-sio-nan-te.

Un abrazo

P.D.: Espero que estos juegos, aun siendo de cartomagia, puedan catalogarse también como magia de cerca... corregidme si me he equivocado, por favor.

----------


## manu1991

Puff, magia de cerca? muchisimos juegos, como el que hicieron en nada x aqui, de mover los agujeros en una carta! brutal

y claro esta, el fp es una maravilla!

----------


## Ella

> y claro esta, el fp es una maravilla!


eso no es un juego de magia de cerca, es un accesorio como decri: cartas, monedas, palomas....etc

----------


## emilioelmago

A mi me gustan mucho con cartas todos aquellos en los que se hace un pintaje de la carta a un palmo de la cara del espectador. Realmente es de los que veo que les asombra más al público.
Un saludo

----------


## nitrojd

a mi me gusta mucho el juego del empalme. Tambien esta bien el del doble lift. el juego del enfile no me gusta tanto porque se vé.

(ironia)

----------


## pontxo_pilatos

eso son tecnicas.

----------


## Rafa505

> *(ironia)*

----------


## pontxo_pilatos

epa no lo habia visto! mejor me callo, ya lo decia groucho marx

----------


## nitrojd

jeje.

Yo no soy ningun krak en magia ni mucho menos. Tendre menos idea que muchos de aqui. Pero hay una incultura mágica importante en este foro.

----------


## horus

HUMMER CARD HASTA LA MUERTE:::::::::::::::::

----------


## riddler

me gusta la magia con monedas y con cartas,es que con otra cosa nose nada jejeje me gusta hacer la magia de cerca con cosas no trucadas es decir cosas que se puede examinar el espectador.

----------


## Shinoda

Lo que mas sorprende (curioso por otra parte) es el del capuchón del boli que se mete sólo, el estigmata hecho teatralmete y la balducci.

----------


## Kazhiel

Hola a todos, es mi primera participcion en este foro. Para mi el mejor juego de cerca que hago es el de las bolas de esponja, ya que a la gente le gusta ver como aparecen y desaparecen en sus propias manos, ademas de ser un juego muy versatil.

----------


## magojuanky

> HUMMER CARD HASTA LA MUERTE:::::::::::::::::


Eso es magia de cerca? Yo personalmente lo considero magia de escenario.... :roll:

----------


## Jaime

Yo creo que uno de los mejores juegos es la ambiciosa, por el fuerte impacto que causa (la gente flipa). Aunque con un matrix siempre quedas bien.

----------


## louis

ami me gusta mucho la de la moneda dentro de la lata la gente alucina ..y tambien la de la levitacion en este caso mi levitacion es flipante jejeje :shock:

----------


## Kal-El

Transposicion de ceniza en las manos.

Una charla previa al juego (corta, pero efectiva) , es mortal.

En mi caso, efectividad 100%. En algunos casos hasta se han asustado.

----------


## louis

> Iniciado por louis
> 
> mi favorito es el de la levitacion yo la he hecho y la gente alucina jejejejejeje
> 
> 
> ¿Cuál? :?


el de la levitacion esa ke hace criss angel tengo su dvd la gente flipa un monton y tambien la minilevitacion  la ke hace david blane ..... 8-)

----------


## Franciss

El cigarro a traves de la camisa los deja bocas, la baraja invisible es un efecto grandioso para asombrar ytambien puede usarse  para comerte algo un sabado por la noche ajajaja

----------


## josep

El año del amor

Fuera de este mundo (tres variaciones )

4 Ases gigantes ( con 16 cartas )

10 cortes exactos 

Control perfecto....

Saludos

----------


## markdi

sin duda... hopping half, aunque sea de monedas.. siempre que hago magia de cerca lo hago... deja a la gente flipá!  :D  :D 
saludos!!

----------


## Salduba

A mi el que mas me gusta es el de Coin Explosion (Dean Dill)
Es el que mas me gusta, aunque no tengo la suerte de tenerlo.
Efecto: 4 monedas en la mesa se convierten en 16 pasando las manos por encima. el truco vale 1600 euros.
Asi que el que mas me gusta de los que puedo hacer es la desparicion del cigarro encendido de cerca mientras te sujetan con las dos manos la muñeca de la mano donde desaparecera, ya que es un juego en el que no pueden exponer teorias acerca del 'como'.

un saludo

----------


## galmer

ultimamente además de la rutina de Ambiciosa que preparé estoy disfrutando con dos juegos maravillosos. EL COCHECHITO  de tamariz y el  holandes ese de cuyo nombre no puedo acordarme y LA RANITA, de Joaquín Matas y el otro mago de cuyo nombre no solo no me acuerdo sino que ni siquiera se.
Realmente son dos juegos divertiiiiiidos y a la gente les encanta.

----------


## Ricardo Solo

Cualquier cosilla con bolas de esponja, yo llevo un par de semanas montando una rutina un poco más larga (que vaya como me esta costando) y me parecen simplemente geniales las esponjillas, visuales, divertidas, no obligan a comerse demasiado la cabeza y directas como un martillo en el entrecejo....







......y son tan suaves  :Smile1:

----------


## eselda

De cartas infinidad no me decido (cambios de color quizás)

Monedas...casi todos

Especialmente me gusta...creado previamente el clima adecuado

"Los Dlite"

Mis amigos y familia esperan con impaciencia cenar en mi casa y terminar la velada con una preciosa rutina de luces....

----------


## Melgar

Estoy convencido que los mejores efectos son los que se realizan a partir de accesorios tales como el FP, los hilos, loops, tirajes, etc. 
   Con ellos podemos hacer casi todos los efectos en magia, (cambios, desapariciones, levitaciones, etc.)
   Pensar la cantidad de efectos que utilizando los accesorios podemos construir.

  Un abrazo, Melgar

----------


## juaalvi4

el efecto de como el agua y el aceite es uno de los que mas me gustan, porque lo puedes hacer incluso con gente a tu lado. lo hice en un espectaculo y triunfe con ese truco, incluso tenia una camara encarando a mis manos con una pantalla gigante y nadie sospecho nada, es buenisimo

----------


## Mago Gon

Cualquier cosa con gomaespuma, la gente se vuelve totalmente loca

----------


## Tereso

Como tantos otros magos, debo decir que el juego que más me gusta es el fabuloso REY DEL CORTE de Tamariz & Carroll y el que creo que se llama "siempre seis" de Tamariz...

Estos dos juegos me enamoran de la magia cada vez que los veo en YOUTUBE  :twisted:

----------


## MAGIC CARU

> Pues eso:
> 
> ¿Qué juego de magia de cerca es vuestro preferido o el que mejor hacéis?
> 
> ¿Y que juego de los que venden para ustedes es "el mejor"?
> 
> Bueno foreros, a forear un rato y a comerse el coco   
> 
> Gracias!!!


a mi me gustam más las cartas, cambiar la baraja de color, cambiar una carta por la elegiga... estos efectos impactan mucho en el público. tambien me gusta el truco de las monedas que cambian de sitio, aquel de que salen 4euros de una cajita vacía. es muy vistoso. :P

----------


## Spellman

> Como tantos otros magos, debo decir que el juego que más me gusta es el fabuloso REY DEL CORTE de Tamariz & Carroll y el que creo que se llama "siempre seis" de Tamariz...
> 
> Estos dos juegos me enamoran de la magia cada vez que los veo en YOUTUBE  :twisted:


Estoy contigo ited, aunque no realizo personalmente ninguno de los dos (excepto la aparición de los ases que hace Carrol en el rey del corte) creo que esos dos son mis juegos DE CERCA favoritos... Otro que también me gustó es uno que hizo tamariz en sevilla en mayo de 2007... fue genial... Sacó al escenario a un hombre de... yo que sé 2 metros o así... y le hizo lo que para mí es el mejor gag de la historia... Le dió un batidor de huevos y le dijo que era un emisor de ondas telepáticas o así. esto después de darle una carta a elegir. Y, mientras el señor de 2 metros estaba agachado, dandole vueltas a la manivela del batidor (la cosa más ridícula que se ha visto) juan sacó una carta gigante (3 o 4 veces una jumbo y se la enseñó al público sin que el "voluntario" lo viese. 
Después juan le dice al público "¿Cual es su carta?" Nunca olvidaré la cara del tío cuando todo el mundo dijo "EL AS DE COPAS" :shock:  :shock:  :shock: , que risa... Y además de este gag metió otros muchos por medio... En fin, que nos reimos muchísimo...  :Lol:  Los reyes :o de la magia

----------


## logos

En mentalismo de cerca mi favorito es un Equivoque con monedas,  tarjetas de presentación u otros objetos pequeños...sólo una opinión...Saludos

----------


## Luis Esteban

Queens to kings mata siempre a mi publico y siempre es mi favorito

----------


## skndol

desaparecer un pañuelo...que aparezca en la otra mano.... vamos el FP

----------


## Babylon

Estoy con ited! El rey del corte me encanta

----------


## oskiper

Para mí lo mejor que se puede presentar... el mejor efecto de todos si se lo hace acompañado con una gran presentación y un gran texto es "No se puede hacer más despaciooooo" ay Dios... que pienso en ese efecto y se me pone la piel de gallina!

----------


## juanperico

el juego de las navajas

sino,un coins across

----------


## MagNity

yo personalmente tengo debilidad por aquellos juegos que se hacen con cosas ultrasenzillas, por el hecho que el impacto de un juego con una cosa tan simple, de uso normal, pueda convertirse en todo un recital magico.
por ejemplo, juegos con gomas elásticas, la sencillez de ellas, hace que el espectador no tenga margen de pensamiento, porque las gomas son de lo mas corriente y además lo pueden comprobar. 
me encanta porque con algo tan sencillo se puede hacer cosas muy grandes.
Doy gracias a Joaquin Matas por mostrarme y enseñarme juegos con ellas, al igual que Dante, todo y no hacer uso de ellas, me dio un gran pase a mi rutina con ellas. 

Evidentemente, soy entusiasta de la cartomagia, cubiletes, esponjas y todo ello, pero lo dicho, el usar objetos de una simpleza tremenda, hace del juego a mi vista, algo increïble (mágico!!!).
xD

----------


## Valju

Por hacer un apunte respecto a las gomas. El de las gomas que se atraviesan entre si, tiene un efecto sobrenatural. Ya lo puedes hacer cerca que lejos que siempre impacta sobremanera en la mente del espectador que se convierte en admirador de tal espasmo.

----------


## magik mackey

Yo estoy de acuerdo con ited en el de siempre seis, hace años que lo hago en mi repertorio, si es para niños lo hago para iniciar sesion con una divertida presentacion y se quedan alucinados; Tambien estoy de acuerdo con el F.P. que quizas sea el mejor accsorio de magia por lo versatil y el juego que da, con el F.P. el limite lo pone tu imaginacion.

----------


## Martinov

Mi juego favorito sin duda es "El famoso juego de las Cartas azules" de Tamariz. ¡Me parece algo increíble! Estoy con el Canuto, y me gustaría saber si alguna de las técnicas que emplea viene explicada allí... De todos modos, he oído que lo explica el propio Juan en uno de sus libros. ¿Sabéis dónde lo puedo encontrar? Quizá sea demasiado "avanzado" para mí, ¿qué opináis? Saludos!

----------


## juanperico

> Mi juego favorito sin duda es "El famoso juego de las Cartas azules" de Tamariz. ¡Me parece algo increíble! Estoy con el Canuto, y me gustaría saber si alguna de las técnicas que emplea viene explicada allí... De todos modos, he oído que lo explica el propio Juan en uno de sus libros. ¿Sabéis dónde lo puedo encontrar? Quizá sea demasiado "avanzado" para mí, ¿qué opináis? Saludos!


A mi me parece dios por hacerlo en colse up

----------


## Magicperforms

Sin duda uno de mis favoritos son las gomitas, es un efecto que lo puedes hacer  muy de cerca  y de gran impacto.....

----------


## Ogueita

Cualquier cosa flash y por supuesto un FP

----------


## naxoxd

bueno los trucos de magia de cerca favoritos para mi son los donde tu tienes que hacer levitar algo con tus manos y te revisan las manos y el objeto que haces levitar y no encuentran nada jajajaja,bueno depende del truco xd...

----------


## FranzMagic

Para mi,el WoW y el trilogy,sin duda,de los que se pueden comprar claro

----------


## DrareG

Dreamweaver, rutina de penetración de imperdibles, genial.

Saludos!

----------


## rafa cama

Monedas mano a mano.

----------


## tnx

buenas..

me parece ke lo mejor de la magia de cerca son los pintajes con cartas.. hay juegos que dan efectos impresionante solo con simples pintajes.. o sin ir mas lejos.. el gran clipshift.. eso es magia! e impresiona muchisimo!

----------


## mada_lin

the thing (el mejor)

----------


## t.barrie

> the thing (el mejor)


He editado tu post. No se permiten enlaces a otras tiendas que no sean Tiendamagia.

----------


## edrot

bueno yo soy todavia un poco principiante pero uno que nunca me ha fallado es el de las ligas que las estiras una contra otra y luego se traspasan ese es buenisimo y muy sensillo aunque las apariciones de monedas de la nada tambien son muy sorprendentes y no tan dificiles

----------


## Chaoz

Dos palabras: INCAUTO TRAMPOSO...

----------


## ElMagoSexcy

el que mas me gusta es "el famoso juego de las cuatro cartas azules" de Juan Tamariz
:D

----------


## ElMagoSexcy

es cierto, eso es magia de verdad, a mi también me fascinan los pintajes


> buenas..
> 
> me parece ke lo mejor de la magia de cerca son los pintajes con cartas.. hay juegos que dan efectos impresionante solo con simples pintajes.. o sin ir mas lejos.. el gran clipshift.. eso es magia! e impresiona muchisimo!

----------


## DC mafioso

igual que Chaoz INCAUTO TRAMPOSO

----------


## kino_yo

Sencillo, facil aparte de los ya citados fp, matrix, cenizas budu... Me quedo con tres buenisimos... el coche por su autovia de cartas, la ceniza que aprece misteriosamente en la mano del espectador y la baraja invisible, extraordinarios.

----------


## Daniel Amaro

Wow, este hilo es infinito por decirlo de alguna manera, pase un buen rato viendo los post, la variedad de juegos y gustos es muy agradable, mis favoritos y los cuales realizo, con naipes, Carta ambisiosa firmada, con el final del viaje a la cartera, joker dielma de aldo colombini esos por nombrar algo, el FP, cigarros, pañuelos,billetes, En ocasiones utilizo el spider pen es muy visual he impactante, y actualmente realizo una rutina con el super pad, y el super can de gustavo raley, es muy buena la reacion del publico no se lo pueden creer jeje 

Saludos

----------


## nico5713

como muchos dijeron me gusta incauto tramposo
y definitivamente
EL JUEGO DE LAS CUATRO CARTAS AZULES
tamariz un grande si duda...
saludos

----------


## josemilabarista

De cartas esta claro que la nudista y la invisible son las mejores (De hecho me hicieron la invisible de pequeño y desde entonces estoy haciendo magia) y mas elavorado el suit apparition de pepe carrol. Pero fuera de la cartomagia como el fp no hay nada.

----------


## atomonucleico

cualquier juego de mikame aun siendo un producto caro son efectos matadores

----------


## Jc.

> Los bastones es que ni harto de vino los cuelas a no ser que quieras desgraciarle un ojo a alguien.


Bueno, si es una mesa muy, muy , muy pero que muy grande, a lo mejor ...  :O15: 

Para mi sin duda alguna, el Incauto Tramposo, le tengo una presentación personalizada y demás, solo me queda dominarlo a la perfección, pero vamos eso es un detalle sin importancia, ¿ No? jejeje.   :Oops: 

Salud

----------


## josemilabarista

Incauto tramposo es un grande de la magia. Como su creador.

----------


## tori

Rápido y sencillo. Y los espectadores flipan... Las Vegas Leaper '' es un card across'' 
Hasta ''sienten'' entrar las cartas en sus propias manos.

El Biddle trick.

Twlsting the aces clásico girando el último dentro del estuche, o en sus propias manos .

----------


## Víctor Lutte

Hola a todos, sin lugar a dudas los juegos o rutinas que han nombrado son espectaculares y yo quiero contarles cuales son mis juegos favoritos y por que.
*Papel roto y recompuesto:* Este fue el primer juego de magia que tuve la suerte de ver y fue el que me golpeo más fuerte, tenia 7 años y mi profesor siempre nos hacia el papel roto y recompuesto y cada ves que yo lo veía alucinaba. Hoy es con la que más disfruto y gozo cada ves que tengo la oportunidad de presentarlo, para mi tiene toda una carga emotiva y simbólica.
*Navajas:* Tengo una versión en mi estilo de la rutina de Fred Kaps y también es algo que de niño me fascino, la primera ves que vi estos pequeños milagros fue por televisión y hera ni más ni menos que Juan Tamariz, francamente no lo podía creer hera demasiado para mi, un niño inocente y puro que vivía en un mundo mágico. Ver a Tamariz en televisión hera lo máximo, todavía lo es, aunque ya no soy tan inocente. Volviendo al tema, las Navajas me gustan mucho y lo mas importante es que estoy casi (totalmente) seguro que a la gente le gustan mucho estas dos ilusiones *El papel roto y* *recompuesto y Navajas.*

----------


## Andy Man

Lo siento mucho chicos pero yo tengo el efecto de magia de cerca definitivo...
Black Widow...

----------


## CroW

de *Magia*, a mi me gusta Black Hole.

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO o el famoso ''blendo de los 4 colores'' (L) creo qe fue el primer truco qe aprendi jaj 
Saludos,
CroW.

----------


## Mago Lawrence

El que yo hago e impresiona mucho a la gente es una transposición de monedas.
Describo el juego porque no se el nombre:
Tengo dos monedas una de 20 centimos y otra de 5 centimos, cierro la mano alrededor de las monedas y saco una, la de 20, por logica en la mano izquierda queda la de 5, cierro la mano derecha que ha cojido la de 20 y se convierte magicamente en la de 5, la de 20 esta en la mano izquierda, digo que voy a repetirlo pero mas dificil en las manos del espectador, le pongo las dos monedas en la mano le digo que la cierre, extraigo una y la cambio (la cara de asombro que le queda a la persona que tenia las monedas me encanta) digo que voy a repetirlo una ultima vez, en mis manos cojo la de 5 pregunto cual esta en la mano izquierda, algunos responden la de 20 y otros la de 5, abro la mano y esta vacia.

----------


## kuix

no se si tiene nombre en español. pero mi preferido es el chup cup. yo hago una version parecida a la que hacia Doug Henning en el magic show de brodway

----------


## Mago Tau

A mi los juegos que mas me gusta hacer es juegos de trilero con las cartas, como el de David Blaine y modificaciones hechas por mí.

----------


## magoimán

Para mi los mejores juegos de magia de cerca son:

Numismagia: Matrix
Cartomagia: Ases Mc Donall

----------


## chacariz

Para mi todos los efectos mágicos son impactantes siempre que el actuante lo impregne de magia, todos los que habeis puesto aqui, si se hacen bien son maravillosos, pero tambien he visto personas "asesinar" el FP, pues todo lo dejan para este artilugio.

Las manipulaciones con cartas todas son de agradecer, pues ya digo que hay que envolverlo de magia.

Sin embargo después de tantos años ya me voy dando cuenta que las ideas más sencillas haciéndolo bien quedan fenomenales y no hay porqué perderse en dificiles manipulaciones para conseguir la misma impresión en el público.

Para mi hay dos tipos de magia, la que nos hacemos entre los magos, ahi queremos demostrar nuestra destreza. Y la que hacemos para el público profano, donde hay que hacer "Magia"

Actualmente sólo llevo en el bolsillo una baraja biselada y otra normal, las dos al mismo mismo tiempo ordenadas de forma que en función del momento puedo hacer o empezar con un efecto diferente y al mismo tiempo sorprendente. Lo he hecho cantidad de veces y os puedo asegurar que lo que se consigue con sólo esas barajas sin necesidad de ninguna manipulación es sencillamente "MAGIA". Lo puede hacer cualquiera sin necesidad de mucha preparación, así me olvido de las técnicas necesarias que necesitan otros efectos cartomágicos y me dedico simple y llanamente a la presentación. Sin embargo tambien me gusta las técnicas pero esas no las ofrezco casi nunca al publico, sólo a los compañeros magos, me sirven sólo para utilizarlas en caso de necesidad.

Saludos mágicos.

----------


## peib

las 6 cartas de Tamariz. impresionante

----------


## marcoCRmagia

me gusta la carta ambiciosa  :302:

----------


## mago carlos

para mi la magia con dinero es la mejor billete roto y recompuesto y papel dinero, y siempre seis son de los mejores

----------


## MagoEnygma

Hay muchos: el cochecito koornwinder, el rey del corte, ases mcdonald, incauto tramposo hay muchos trucos de los que no me acuerdo ahora y son grandes juegos.

SALUDOS!

----------


## magoimán

Unos de mis preferidos es hacer desaparecer mi periquito, en un caja que construi yo mismo con cartón, también el de los cubiletes(gran efecto)   :Wink1:

----------


## dagumolo

Pues es muy dificil elegir, aunque para mi, el que me parece el mejor es "La dama que se ruboriza"(Esta en Canuto). Me encanta porque tiene de todo: historia, cambio de color, y lo mejor...el climax!!! 

Siempre lo hago cada vez que puedo, es el mejor opener que puede existir cuando el publico que tenemos en frente no nos conoce, al menos asi lo creo, claro que cuando hay una reunion con amigos, lo mejor es hacerlo con una baraja prestada(claro que quien me la presta no sabe el pequeño secreto  :001 005:  eso le da mas impacto!!!). ese es el que mas me gusta y el que mejor me sale.

Algun mago de Cali, Colombia por aca :Confused:

----------


## Lordchu

La verdad me es dificil decidirme pero después de haberlo meditado un poco, he llegado a la conclsión de que mi juego favorito es La banda de los ases (aparece en cartomagia fail Vol. 2) ya que es un juego mágico y divertido.

----------


## oxemari

pues para mi no hay nada como un buen tubo del billete :D:D:D

----------


## saoscar

para mi, un buen truco de monedas o de cartas es lo mejor para hacer de cerca. Mis preferidos son: "Agujero Portatil" y "Carta rota".

----------


## navarescandela

Me encanta hacer de improviso el clásico juego de los pañuelos que a la gente le suele gustar mucho, el juego de cambiar de valor un billete, que tambien le gusta mucho al publico(no se porque será jaja) y de cartas, la carta a la boca. Que ese con carta firmada suele triunfar.

----------


## salinger

un juego muy sencillo pero que sorprende mucho e impacta ,al menos a mis conocidos,son el cigarro roto y recompuesto,desaparecion de cigarro y el gag del platano y cigarro

----------


## El Munir

A mí personalmente me enamoró el incauto tramposo (nine card monte), aunque para hacer yo, o el triunfo, o la carta en el techo con mi propia charla (con el "gimmick" de Michael Ammar)

Saludos

----------


## Boñi_4ever

Pues yo desde ayer me decanto por los conejitos y su camada jajaj. Me encanta. Da un efecto que nunca me esperaba. Y tambien me gusta todo lo que pueda llegar a hacer con mi FP y 2 pañuelos.

----------


## Mariano2010

Algunos efectos que agradan mucho a la gente son: La carta en el techo, el triunfo, Matrix, Presto Pinto, baraja invisible... No sé si son mis favoritos, pero te aseguro que les encanta.

----------


## joses

por mi parte a mi me encanta el clasico de adivinar la carta del espectador ,solo q yo permito q el espectador baraje y ponga la carta donde desee y luego sin tocar la baraja lo miro a los ojos y le diguo su carta(todos quedan impresionados)

----------


## zelonio

Hola mis efectos favoritos de magia de cerca , que son los que mas presento, son: Monedas a traves de la mesa (venero al maestro slydini) , demasiadas cartas (Derek Dingle),Moneda en paquete e improptu brainwave (Harry Lorraine). 
Tambien cualquier rutina de bolas de esponja queda lucida en magia de cerca.

----------


## chacariz

¡Hola! hace tiempo que no escribo aqui, naturalmente que el mejor efecto que se puede hacer es el que mejor hagamos y más confianza tengamos en el, ya que los espectadores lo que esperan ver en algo imposible. A veces con una baraja biselada se hacen verdaderos milagros, otras con una cuerda, o con monedas, en fin, que lo importante es que lo que hagamos consiga ese "Milagro" que esperamos.

----------


## kevpoofed

Mi truco favorito es el de sevir liquido en un vaso y dejarlo flotando ya que lo descubri de un programa de television y se vio el truco asi que aye la manera de hacerlo con los materiales que tengo xDD

----------

